# Sentra Front Door Speaker Mounting



## slider5634 (Mar 11, 2007)

Egads, I just found out how unprepared I am for how difficult it's going to be to replace the front speakers in my 03 SE-R. 

I easily got the door panel off and the speaker removed, but noticed immediately that mounting bracket on stock speaker isn't even close to the after market speakers I have. 

Not only that, but a simple mounting bracket isn't going to work as the depth of the new speaker is too deep and the windows won't clear them. 

What I need to find out is if there's a special mounting/riser bracket like the one the stock speaker is permanently mounted to.

The speakers I bought are these.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Slider


----------



## JAC1987 (Oct 24, 2008)

you can do that mounting made of wood, you can do it your way, i didnt on mines because i had an issue like yours and this im telling was the solution


----------

